# Kernel 2.6.38 eth0 Problem -> RTNETLINK: File exists

## andi_s

hallo,

nach dem Update (make oldconfig / linux-2.6.37-gentoo-r2) auf linux-2.6.38-gentoo tritt bei mir dieses Problem beim Booten auf:

```
RTNETLINK: File exists
```

und eth0 is down (ist auf auto gesetzt und das funktioniert auch mit dem .37er Kernel)

dmesg

```

r8169 0000:04:00.0: eth0: RTL8168c/8111c at 0xffffc90011c06000, 00:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx, XID 1c4000c0 IRQ 45

r8169 0000:04:00.0: eth0: link down

r8169 0000:04:00.0: eth0: link down

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

r8169 0000:04:00.0: eth0: link up

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

r8169 0000:04:00.0: eth0: link down

r8169 0000:04:00.0: eth0: link down

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

```

Es besteht also nach dem Bootvorgang keine Netzwerkverbindung...

Das hilft nach dem Login, um wieder eine Netzwerkverbindung zu bekommen.

```

ifconfig eth0 up

```

Mit .37 habe ich dieses Problem nicht und die Netzwerkverbindung ist automatisch vorhanden - so, wie es sein sollte.

Kennt Jemand dieses Problem und hat eine Loesung parat?

Danke

EDIT:nach einem Update auf sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.38 erhalte ich die o.g. Fehlermeldung - vorher kam die Meldung SIOCSIFADDR: File exists

----------

